# الطابعة متعددة الوظائف HP Officejet 4255



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*الطابعة متعددة الوظائف HP Officejet 4255*


اسم المنتج: الطابعة متعددة الوظائف 

HP Officejet 4255​

أصبحت الطابعات متعددة الوظائف التي تتمتع بمزايا الماسحة والناسخة والفاكس من الأجهزة الجذابة والأكثر مبيعاً للشركات الصغيرة أو المكاتب المنزلية، ومع إضافة ميزة الهاتف إلى الوظائف السابقة ستحصل على جهاز ينافس الأجهزة الأخرى، وجهاز 
hp Officejet 4255 
الجديد مزود بكل المزايا السابقة مع سعر جذاب 
يستطيع 
Officejet 4255 
طباعة 7.5 صفحة أحادية اللون في الدقيقة، وبالزمن ذاته يستطيع طباعة 3.5 صفحة ملونة، وتصل الكثافة العليا للطباعة إلى 
4800×1200 
نقطة في البوصة، وبإمكان محرك الناسخة إصدار ستة نسخ في الدقيقة من دون ألوان، وثلاثة نسخ ملونة في الدقيقة، ويعتمد الجهاز على ماسحة ضوئية من النوع الذي يتم تغذيته بالأوراق، وتتمتع بعرض ألوان 36 بت، وبكثافة 600×1200 نقطة في البوصة، وفيه أيضاً مزايا الفاكس 
ومودم بسرعة 33.6 كيلوبت في الثانية، مع ذاكرة للاتصال السريع تخزن حتى 90 رقماً 
تتصل الطابعة بالحاسوب من خلال منفذ 
USB 
وتتوسط الواجهة الأمامية شاشة كريستال سائل صغيرة محاطة بعدد من الأزرار، ويأتي الجهاز مع الملحقات الأساسية وبرامج القيادة وكتيب التشغيل، مع نسخة معربة من برنامج التعرف البصري على الحروف من شركة 
Read I.R.I.S 
وتم تركيب البرنامج بسهولة ولم يستغرق الجهاز زمناً يذكر حتى أصبح جاهزاً للعمل 
وبالانتقال إلى الاختبارات، فإن النتائج التي حصل عليها الجهاز 4255 كانت جيدة كما هي نتيجة الأجهزة الأخرى التي اختبرناها سابقاً، واستغرق 
الجهاز 41 ثانية لنسخ فاتورة مجعدة، وانتهى من طباعة 30 صفحة من النص العادي بعد 6دقائق وعشرة ثوانٍ، أما طباعة صورة فوتوغرافية فكانت مضيعة للوقت حيث بقي الجهاز يعمل لمدة ستة دقائق وعشرين ثانية حتى انتهى من طباعة صفحة واحدة، ولم تكن نتيجة الصورة سيئة، لأنها تمكنت من إظهار التفاصيل الصغيرة، ويمكن بسهولة تلقيم الماسحة بالنشرات الإعلانية والأوراق المنفصلة وكانت نتيجة المسح ممتازة عند الكثافتين 300 و 600 نقطة في البوصة 
يتمتع الجهاز 
hp officejet 4255 
بأداء ومزايا رائعتين، وهو متوفر بسعر يقل 65 دولاراً عن جهاز براذر 
intellifax 1820C 
الذي اختبرناه الشهر السابق، الذي يتمتع بالمزايا ذاتها المتوفرة مع هذا الجهاز. ولاشك أن 
hp 
مع هذا الجهاز ستتمكن من لفت انتباه المستخدمين من فئة المكاتب المنزلية 
المصدر - بى سى العربية.​:94: ربنا معانا و معاكم.:94: ​


----------

